# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Προβλημα με LG Wireless DVD Receiver

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα με ενα DVD της LG ! Πολλες φορες ανοιγει μονο του χωρις να πατηθει κατι απο το control , σβηνει μονο του ,δυναμωνει τη φωνη ! Τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη που το παθαινει αυτο το DVD δεν ανταποκρινεται στον χειρισμο του control ! Το DVD ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ με αλλα λογια !! Εχει κανεις ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει  ;    το μοντελο ειναι το  HT805THW .

----------


## dmamais7

Καλησπέρα φιλε το ιδιο ακριβως εχω κανει δωρο στην αδερφή μου της εκανε ακριβως τα ιδια προβληματα δεν το πηγα οσο ηταν στην εγγυηση οσπου μια μερα κόλλησε τελείως το πηγα και μου αλλαξαν κετρικη πλακετα 100 ευρω .Κ τωρα εχω πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση με τα πισω ηχεια δεν συνδέετε με τιποτα .

----------

